# Nächster Stammtisch der DIMB IG Unterfranken



## votecstoepsl (18. Januar 2010)

Termin ist der *27.02.2010, 19:00 Uhr* und als Treffpunkt wurde diesmal  http://www.postkutscherl.de/ am Eingang zum Steinbachtal vorgeschlagen.

Lockeres Beisammensitzen, quatschen, Erfahrungen austauschen und die eine odere ander Tour planen....

Wer Lust und Laune hat mal rein zu schnuppern ist gern willkommen. 

Grüßle Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2010)

Kurz noch mal Erinnerung... Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (26. Februar 2010)

Viel Spaß euch allen!

Bin ja leider auf Messe......


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Februar 2010)

Artur schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch allen!
> 
> Bin ja leider auf Messe......



Leider? Glaub Dir kein Wort!


----------



## Artur (26. Februar 2010)

Wie jetzt? Bin ich etwa unglaubwürdig?


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Februar 2010)

Nein, passt schon, freuen uns für Dich! 

Nur LEIDER auf der Bikemesse klingt aus Deinem Mund doch etwas merkwürdig!


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2010)

Info zur Planung:

Der nächste Stammtisch findet am:

*10.04.2010, 19:00 Uhr*

wieder im Zelt des "Postkutscherl" statt. 


Stefan 

DIMB IG Ufr.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. Februar 2010)

ahh.. wollts eigentlich einrichten.. häts aber eh total vergessen und hatte bzw hate seit gestern abend eh gut kopfschmerzen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2010)

*schupps*

So, kommenden *Samstag, 19:00 Uhr* wieder im Postkutscherl. 

Themen u.a.:

- Flyergestaltung

Ihr seid herzlich willkommen.....

Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Juni 2010)

So, aber nun! 

Nächster Stammtisch in Form eines Grillabend in Margretshöchheim.

*08.07.2010 ab ca. 17:00 Uhr​*
Es wäre lieb wenn Ihr Euch "grob meldet" wer kommt. 
Für Fressalien sorgt jeder selbst, Getränke kann man ja untereinander "Organisieren". Grillkohle soll kein Problem sein, und sollte jemand Erfahrungen im "Fleich- und Blumenkohlbruzzeln" haben und sich anbieten, nur zu. Dann stehen nicht 146 Leute am Grill! 

Genauer Ort kommt später noch. 

Wir werden die nächsten Aktionen mal durchkauen. Biketreff, Touren,... etc.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. August 2010)

*Gemütliche Maingenießertour der IG DIMB Unterfranken am 12.08..

Abfahrt 17:30 Uhr am Talaveraschlösschen.
Anschließend Besuch/Stammtisch im Biergarten.​*
Dauer der Tour 2 - 2,5 Stunden. ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

